# Squatting but not pooping... Help??



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys. I know it's been a while and Cooper has turned into the dream dog I've always wanted (minus a few kinks here and there, but he's still a puppy :3) but I have a bit of an issue and it's worrying me.

Long story short, he's trying to poop but can't. I don't think he's blocked/bloated because I pressed on his stomach and he wasn't uncomfortable, and it wasn't firm or anything. He just tries to squat and poop but nothing comes out. It looks pretty swollen back there as well but he won't let me get a good look at it. 

Last night he was panting and pacing but he eventually got to sleep and slept through the night no problem. He did poop at around 8:00 pm but it was kinda hard and not his usual amount... Then when I took him out for the last time at 11pm he attempted to poop (which is unusual on its own; he never poops after his 8pm walk) and it didn't come out. He tried about four times before I brought him inside.

He didn't eat anything unusual that day. We gave him a watermelon for the first time, but it wasn't a super large amount, and it was seedless, and we didn't give him the green part (obviously). He ate his breakfast this morning and drank a bunch of water like he usually does... The only difference with him seems to be that he's very uncomfortable and can't sit still for more than a few minutes at a time.

The vet is closed today and if this isn't serious enough for an emergency visit, I'd like to wait until tomorrow so I can visit the normal clinic I always go to. I heard canned pumpkin helps, but it's out of season in my area so I'm not sure if I can find any. 

If someone could help ease my mind that'd be great.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps a call to a vet clinic would help to ease your concerns, and decide whether he needs to be seen or not. 
Sounds like the watermelon may have caused some tummy troubles.
If he were my dog, I would take him for a walk, or even out in the yard, and encourage him to move about, follow me around - gentle exercise can help to get things 'moving'. Giving a bit of yogurt can help to settle an upset stomach, also ensure he has easy access to fresh water.

If the walk/exercise does not help, and/or he seems to be getting worse, still struggling to poop, then a call to a vet would be my next step.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Old fashion remedy... mineral oil (2 tablespoons only) or a trip to petsmart for kitty hairball remedy. It's like toothpaste, run a line down your finger then put finger in mouth and rake it off the back side of their teeth. This should help in the short term but would certainly check with your vet on Monday.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Good news: he pooped! I took him out for a walk and during it after a few attempts he finally was able to push it out. Apparently when my dad took him outside on Friday he must have eaten a stick or a lot of mulch or something because there was a ton of it in his stool.

I'll keep an eye on him until his stools are back to normal and will ring the vet in the morning just in case, but for now I'm relieved because he got at least some of it out.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear!! Now you can stop worrying and he can get on with being a pup!


----------

